# Problem Bears in Towns County



## MJAGA (Oct 5, 2011)

I joined this site because my mother-in-law is having a problem w/ Bears (mom and 3 cubs).  She's 80 years old and doesn't need to get between them.  They were just showing up by her home at night but they've been getting bolder and all 4 were walking around the house today around 2:30 pm.  I'm not a hunter but we need someone to get rid of them.  Any suggestions??

Mike


----------



## Unicoidawg (Oct 5, 2011)

MJAGA said:


> I joined this site because my mother-in-law is having a problem w/ Bears (mom and 3 cubs).  She's 80 years old and doesn't need to get between them.  They were just showing up by her home at night but they've been getting bolder and all 4 were walking around the house today around 2:30 pm.  I'm not a hunter but we need someone to get rid of them.  Any suggestions??
> 
> Mike



She lives in bear territory....... They were here long before we were. She is going to have to coexist with them. You can have someone hunt and kill the ones in question or have the DNR trap them, but more will move right in and take their place. It is what it is, but it is bear country and it is part of living in the mountains. Call the DNR and see if they don't tell you the same basic thing.


----------



## ranger374 (Oct 5, 2011)

Unicoidawg said:


> She lives in bear territory....... They were here long before we were. She is going to have to coexist with them. You can have someone hunt and kill the ones in question or have the DNR trap them, but more will move right in and take their place. It is what it is, but it is bear country and it is part of living in the mountains. Call the DNR and see if they don't tell you the same basic thing.



if she has cubs, it will be illegal to hunt/kill them.

but like he said, that area is bear territory, and she may have to learn to live with them.

best thing to do is not to leave any kind of trash or food out around for them to get and they will most likely leave when the food is no longer available.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Oct 5, 2011)

ranger374 said:


> if she has cubs, it will be illegal to hunt/kill them.




Not if they are over 75lbs......... but yes if they are small that is a another ballgame.


----------



## Dana Young (Oct 6, 2011)

Take ammonia and spray all around the yard and remove any food sources including bird feeders and pet food. also pm me and I have some young hunters that want to kill a bear also I would come by and see if there is any thing else we could do an electric fence around her property would probably work as well. Just  get in touch with me and I believe I can help my # is 706-200-6804


----------



## bullsprig1100 (Oct 6, 2011)

Go take care of that bad situation Dana. That 80 year old woman doesnt need to spend her precious time worried about a bear getting aggressive towards her. We all live in bear country here in North Georgia. That does not mean we cant take protective measures to ensure the safety of our loved ones!


----------



## pirate1028 (Oct 7, 2011)

I'll install an electric fence if I can shoot one of the bears!


----------



## Unicoidawg (Oct 7, 2011)

bullsprig1100 said:


> Go take care of that bad situation Dana. That 80 year old woman doesnt need to spend her precious time worried about a bear getting aggressive towards her. We all live in bear country here in North Georgia. That does not mean we cant take protective measures to ensure the safety of our loved ones!



Nope, but it does mean that every once and a while you may have to deal with them. But a lot of times people move here and put out feeders and food and what not to see them and cause the problem to begin with. Then they complain about the consequences that they created. Not saying that is the sequnce of events here, but it happens all the time.


----------



## bullsprig1100 (Oct 7, 2011)

I agree Unicoidawg, and feeding bears is ILLEGAL. But I do know that there ae at least 2 types of folks causing this issue. The hunters who put out feeders to attract their quarry, and the folks that typically come to the mountains to see the bears and put out feeders to attract them to their property for viewing purposes.


----------



## hiawassee1 (Oct 7, 2011)

They are definatley moving round, seen/heard more in the past week or 2.  Older lady off Scataway is having a problem too, came after 1 of her dogs last week or 2.


----------



## AmericanBorn57 (Oct 9, 2011)

Remember guys, MJAGA isn't a hunter and we are dealing with his 80 year old mother-in-law's situation. Must be a pretty nice lady since it is his mother-in-law he's worried about...just kidding. But seriously, we need to let him know there are solutions, not chide him because his m-i-l has a bear problems. Best solutions discussed are being sure there are no attractions for the bears - food in particular. No dog or cat food, no trash, no burning food scraps, no garden getting food scraps or anything that might encourage a bear to think food. The electric fence is a reasonable idea too - at least around the primary residence so she can get to her car or around the house without being concerned she may come between mama bear and cubs inadvertently. Shooting mama bear or any of the cubs is an option if legal. Not sure how secluded she is living or if she's in a neighborhood so keep that in mind too. Don't cover her up with a bunch of yahoos and if you do go there and kill a bear, let's remember a non-hunter asked for help, don't give us a bad name and be respectful of the lady and the game!


----------



## Blueridge (Oct 10, 2011)

DNR  can set up a trap, I think that is the best option for both concerned


----------



## Coosawattee (Oct 14, 2011)

hiawassee1 said:


> They are definatley moving round, seen/heard more in the past week or 2.  Older lady off Scataway is having a problem too, came after 1 of her dogs last week or 2.



It bit my brother in laws dog on the other side of the ridge


----------



## AlanShort (Oct 14, 2011)

If you kill the mom the dnr can tell if she has cubs and you are required to check the in within 24 hours. And it will be hard to tell if the little ones are over 75 pounds which is the legal size requirements. My suggestion is to contact the dnr bc a hunter that's not familiar with bears could get trigger happy and then wind up in big trouble. Call DNR is the best option.


----------



## DelphicSharpShot (Oct 14, 2011)

I think there needs to be some inquiries to DNR about that one AlanShort.  Are you telling me that I'm supposed to walk up to a bear and inspect it before I shoot?  A momma bear could easily be out walking around w/o her cubs 10 feet behind her and a hunter would be none the wiser that cubs are lingering a couple hundred yards back, or the last cub could have just died days prior...  There's no way for a hunter in the woods to tell if a bear has cubs unless they are with her...  If they can charge you with shooting a bear with cubs just b/c she has her milk in (...has been nursing recently) then I would think it's just a big gamble and I have a hard time believing that's the way the DNR operate...IMHO


----------



## AlanShort (Oct 14, 2011)

Delphic I agree that its very possible all those things could happen and probably have happened. Depends on the game warden but they do enforce that rule very strict. When I killed my bear I talked to 2 wardens about all of what you just said and what I took from it was don't shoot unless your certain.


----------



## DelphicSharpShot (Oct 17, 2011)

If that's the case then the whole thing is a joke.  Their job is to enforce the law not interpret it...  If the law is that open ended then its no wonder we have a hard time get new folks to start hunting... you don't know if what your doing is legal or not because apparently it depends on the mood and character of the GW you talk to.  What a load of crap!!!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Oct 17, 2011)

AlanShort said:


> If you kill the mom the dnr can tell if she has cubs



Not true.


----------

